# Favorite Stopovers and Places to Avoid on the I-95 Road to Florida



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 1, 2021)

Most of the time we fly down to Florida for 1-2 week vacations, but in the past six months we've made the drive south from Baltimore to either Hilton Head or Florida (Singer Island and Orlando) three times, stopping overnight along the way twice.  Going forward post-pandemic we'll probably mix it up based on how long we're staying, as I really like having my own car, more space to bring stuff, cheaper, etc.

For those of you that drive down, what are some good pointers on stopping over, whether it be for a quick pit stop to eat, an overnight, or a couple of days?  Mine so far (and though these are all recent, I'm not going to comment on the COVID protocols as they have varied so much from state-to-state and over time):

Residence Inn, Pooler GA (Savannah Airport exit on I-95):  new property, plenty of chain restaurants even in walking distance, trafficky as hell and likely to get worse as they build the Costco there; the RI was nice enough, got a 1 BR on points for me, the DW and DD, though I wouldn't plan on making it a longer stay
Residence Inn, Florence, SC (Darlington Raceway exit on I-95):  I can't say anything nice about this property...it was filthy and the service was meh; location was fine, similar to Pooler with lots of chain restaurant choices
Residence Inn, Rocky Mount, NC (exit 158):  basic RI accommodations, not much nearby except an Outback, good value for the Bonvoy points
Barley & Burger, Rocky Mount, NC (exit 158 + another 3 miles east):  cool, outta the way burger place with a decent local microbrew selection though you're not exactly beer tasting if this is just a pit stop, and they have tater tots 
The Tipsy Tomato, Rocky Mount, NC (exit 158 + another 5 miles or so): your basic wood-fired pizza place - it's pretty popular with the locals and they have a small oven so sometimes your order can take a while; VERY small indoor dining area but they do have a bigger patio with heaters in the winter; small beer selection
St. Marys Seafood St. Augustine, FL (World Gold HOF exit on I-95):  great little seafood place with bar, indoor, and patio seating that overlooks a small pond; really easy on/off I-95; we plan timing our trips to have lunch here if possible
Would love some more!


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 1, 2021)

Residence Inns are okay, but Hampton Inns are more my speed.

For St. Augustine, we always go to The Columbia in the old city.
Its from the same family as the original in Ybor City in Tampa...
Florida's oldest restaurant, started in 1905.
.

.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 1, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> Residence Inns are okay, but Hampton Inns are more my speed.
> 
> For St. Augustine, we always go to The Columbia in the old city.
> Its from the same family as the original in Ybor City in Tampa...
> ...


I was a Hampton Inn roadie for a while in my work career, but really prefer a separate sleeping/living arrangement.  Once you've gotten accustomed to the 2BR timeshare arrangement, a hotel room for more than two people is tough.   

I didn't know there was a Columbia in St. Augustine.  I've been to the one in Tampa a couple of times and it is an incredible experience.


----------



## montygz (Apr 1, 2021)

Buc'ees opened in St. Augustine. It's quite the spectacle.


----------



## rje (Apr 2, 2021)

montygz said:


> Buc'ees opened in St. Augustine. It's quite the spectacle.



Daytona also


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 2, 2021)

We drive down 50% of the time.  Our first choice for overnight is Hampton Inn - second choice is Holiday Inn Express.  Our usual stops are in Santee, SC, Rocky Mount, NC, St. Augustine and Jacksonville.  Driving home last month, we were not too happy with the Hampton Inn in Rocky Mount, NC.  I could live with "needed some updating", but was not happy that it was not as clean as all the other hotels we have stayed in.  It's just hubby and I. 

Meals, years ago, my husband was very sick after a meal at Olive Garden.  Since then, when we drive down, we bring fruit, we make sandwiches with chicken cutlets - stay better than cold cuts.  We are willing to try new places on the road but are always afraid.  Coming home, we know Cracker Barrel is a safe place to eat - and a quick bite at McDonalds.  Not sure about any other places off I95.  I would be willing to try places recommended 

We love having our own car - the only problem - good problem - I take the whole house with me .

Every time we make the trip down, we say we are going to stay one or two nights in St. Augustine (I was there many, many moons ago), Savannah, Hilton Head, etc. etc.

We were originally going to fly for our November trip but are now considering driving again.  Not 100% sure.

If we drive, open for suggestions for a day trip/overnight in one of the beaches along the coast? St. Augustine? Daytona? Go inland a bit for a hotel instead of one along I95.  Hotel or restaurants 

Looked up Columbia - I would definitely try it and St. Mary's.


----------



## dms1709 (Apr 2, 2021)

We are driving go Florida from Maryland for the next 6 months and am open for any suggestions for an good hotel off 95.   We will only be stopping for one night.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 2, 2021)

For about 15 years (traveling alone) Motel6 was always my choice.  Most of the time I was able to stay at one of the newer ones.  When I ended up with one in a bad neighborhood  I put a chair under the door knob and slept with my gun on the pillow.  My rationale was why waste money as all I was going to do was sleep, shower and shave and move on...

George


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 2, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> For about 15 years (traveling alone) Motel6 was always my choice.  Most of the time I was able to stay at one of the newer ones.  When I ended up with one in a bad neighborhood  I put a chair under the door knob and slept with my gun on the pillow.  My rationale was why waste money as all I was going to do was sleep, shower and shave and move on...
> 
> George



Once was enough for me in a Motel 6. Postage stamp towels that served as exfoliation cloths made me decide never again! Days Inns were also crossed off my list after we stayed at one in Tampa using a coupon from those books available at interstate rest areas. That "inn" was in an awful neighborhood and we also put a chair under the knob. 

It used to be that police reports about motel crimes were all occurring in the cheapies, but now even the more upscale brands are reporting illegal behavior.

Since joining Hilton Honors, we tend to book hotels in that group, primarily Hampton Inns. Homewood Suites and Home2Suites offer kitchen facilities and we have a Home2 1 bedroom booked for Carlsbad NM with DGS on the sleeper sofa. Their latest brand, Tru, is a bit too bare-bones for me. Even though we are only Silver tier, that status came in handy at the Hilton Garden Inn at the Frankfurt airport which we'd booked for one night in October 2019. Thanks to a kindly front desk employee, we were able to check in at 9:30am in an available upgraded room at no additional charge! We napped til noon and trained into the city refreshed and rarin' to go!


----------



## montygz (Apr 2, 2021)

I used to stay in budget motels, but now I prefer Hyatt Place or Springhill Suites. I like places with a good free breakfast and a larger room. 

I've only stated in one Drury Inn, in Orlando, but it was great with a free evening buffet in addition to free breakfast.

You pay a bit more, but if you are traveling it's good to be comfortable. I can afford it, so why not.

I can say I'm not a fan of paying $600 a night for a Downtown hotel. While I may splurge a little, I'm not going there unless I have no choice.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 2, 2021)

dms1709 said:


> We are driving go Florida from Maryland for the next 6 months and am open for any suggestions for an good hotel off 95.   We will only be stopping for one night.


In my OP, I noted Pooler GA as a good stopping point.  Depending on where you're starting from in Maryland and traffic conditions, plan 8.5-10 hours to get there.  It's nice because then you're getting to most Florida destinations by lunchtime.  I think they have every hotel chain on the planet there.  Halfway is Florence, SC, but I would avoid the Residence Inn there.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 2, 2021)

I do the trip from the DC area to Hilton Head often and have driven down to Orlando several times.  The problem with 95 is that after Richmond, there really isn't much in terms of metro areas until you get to Jacksonville or St. Augustine.  I wouldn't stay anywhere in NC other than Wilson.  There's really nothing in SC at all IMO.  I've stayed in Pooler and agree with your assessment.  What you get on these exit hotels is what you would think.  Rooms turn over every day, staff generally don't care because you are on your way the next day, etc.

My recommendation is to not worry so much if you have to drive 20 or so miles off of 95 for a place to stay.  That gets you Fayetteville in NC, Sumpter in SC, and Savannah in GA.  In the scheme of things it adds less than an hour to the trip each way.  It may be worth the trade off.


----------



## silentg (Apr 2, 2021)

We always used to drive from Florida to Massachusetts in the summer when the kids were small and Grandparents were alive. (Miss those days) . We would drive to Petersburg, VA. And stay at Steven Kent Inn. Then drive thru to our destination in Massachusetts. 
We would stop for lunch usually fast food. Bring breakfast cereals and snacks for the van. 
We no longer drive up ,if we visit we fly. Since we have IHG points we usually stay at Holiday Inns . We went to Mt. Jackson, VA. last September and stopped at a Holiday Inn in S.C. We have driven to Myrtle Beach, SC. And stopped in Walterboro on the way for one night. Now when it’s just us we don’t drive very long distances without a stop. We stay in timeshares a lot when we travel, usually add a night in hotel on going and leaving.
With Covid we have been very careful, but now are venturing out a bit more,


----------



## KProuty (Apr 5, 2021)

My husband has a scooter so we have been driving to Florida from just north of Boston in MA for years now. We have two main routes, both of which avoid the George Washington Bridge in New York and any place around Washington DC. (Don't listen to Google maps that tell you that the time is shorter staying on 95. It lies like a rug. There inevitably will be a massive pileup that delays you way past any expected time savings.) The routes also can be used to avoid snow and/or rain or big summer tie ups. (Just an FYI, we are Marriott owners, so we try to stay at Marriotts, for the most part.)



Route A is the Delaware route, you go all the way down Delaware, through Eastern Shore Maryland, to Norfolk, and then over to 95. (To avoid the George Washington Bridge, we go over the Cuomo Bridge. You literally have to put the Cuomo Bridge as your destination point and then choose your ultimate goal after that to get it to work.)
Route B is the meet up at 95 in VA Route. You go to Pennsylvania Scranton from Boston (Interstate 78 West to 81 south to Winchester VA) to 66 east to 95 south route and you meet up with 95 at Fredricksburg (This takes you over the Tappen Zee Bridge so you avoid the George Washington Bridge.)
Route C is the Mountain Route. You go the same as above but you stay on 81 South all the way down to  77 south and you don't get on to 95 until South Carolina. (You go through Fancy Gap and by Mt. Airey, the original Mayberry setting for the Andy Griffith Show. Snow and fog most likely this route, but on great clear days, it is wonderful!)

So three routes that you can take based on weather, time of year (beach Delaware/Eastern Shore route we haven't tried in the summer.)

All of these routes, depending on traffic, gets you there within an hour or so of each other.

Most times we bring lunch on the way down. We may stop on the way to get takeout for dinner to eat at the hotel or we may stop for dinner at our destination. (Covid, of course, had way more takeout dinners!)

*Route A (the Delaware Route)* -- We would like to stay at Rocky Mount, but lots of times that is $50 more a night and just a bit too far to push it. If we do stay at Rocky Mount, then there is a GREAT barbecue place, Prime Smokehouse and Barbecue. The sausage is really good! If we don't stay in Rocky Mount and it is winter, then we stay in Norfolk at the Fairfield Inn and Suites in Virginia Beach. This is off season for them. It is right next to the outlets, Ikea, and not far from a Costco. We get there around 5. Lots of places to eat. I go to the Costco. I'm fascinated by the regional Costco differences! I also can stock up on things. A few things about this Fairfield Inn, they were in the midst of renovations (I think and hope.) Their toilets are the WORST I've ever experienced! They sound like an airplane engine and they don't work. That is all I will say. Experience it yourself and you will know what I mean.


Other things we have done on this route to eat. Stopped at Edward's Seafood in Onley, VA. (We always travel with a cooler and plenty of ice packs.) We got Maryland crabs and crab cakes and took them to our timeshare in Williamsburg and had a feast. The crab cakes were fresh (not cooked) and we cooked them in the oven. We brought crackers and newspapers and also got a dozen crabs. Make sure you ask for the size if you order them. 
We also got takeout at Machipongo Clam Shack in Nassawadox VA and had that at the hotel too. (Didn't find a great menu item there yet. We tried twice.)

Really want to try Redneck BBQ in Benson, NC though. We never seem to make it when they are open.

*Route B Meet up at 95 In VA route*. We usually stay in Winchester, VA. We did used to eat at an Italian place, get so many leftovers that we would eat them at a rest stop on the way down (or in Schulyer at the original Walton's mountain for a different trip) but their Winchester VA spot near the hotels closed with Covid. Open to suggestions here!

*Route C Mountain Route.* 


More notes on each later...


----------



## jackio (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you, KProuty.  We are planning on driving down from Long Island in January, and your information is very helpful. - Jacki


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## elaine (Apr 5, 2021)

I have l literally stayed in almost every Marriott/Hilton property from Fayetteville to SAV along I95.
Florence, SC:  I like all the M/H at the exit by the Mall. Lots of food including Mellow Mushroom.
SAV By the airport: very nice newish Homewood Suites next to Embassy Suites. Both excellent. FF at SAV is OK, RI, and SH Suites are fine. Aloft in downtown SAV (can sometimes use lower points awards) is funky Aloft design (open shower/bathroom concept), but very well located, SH Suites in downtown SAV is even better. Both walkable to historic areas.
On our last trip, we tried RI on Amelia Island. It's fairly close off I95. Great property and loved Amelia Island with great public beaches. You can rent bikes at RI-very fun. Cedar River Seafood is nearby, fantastic low key, low country place. Fernandina on Amelia has a funky artsy old town area. We'll there stop again, for sure.
ST Aug: a bit farther off I95, but a great longer stop for historic area/food. Also love The Columbia. Marriott's Casa Monica is really cool, but $$$. We stayed at the Holiday Inn just outside of old town for 1/3 of the price. I'd stay there again if the price was right.
JAX: most of the hotels there offer good rates. Sometimes we stay there after a full day at WDW to get up the road a few hours.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Apr 5, 2021)

I'm a sucker for any Exit that has a Zaxby's.  First one I visited was in Lumberton, NC about 10 years ago.  I95 is my least favorite road to drive on.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 5, 2021)

AwayWeGo said:


> View attachment 34301​



That place has cracked me up for about 30 years.  Gloriously cheesy.  Unfortunately probably more than a little bit racist, too.


----------



## mbh (Apr 5, 2021)

We drive from NYC to Naples. First night in Wilson, NC at the Hampton Inn. It is at exit 121 and there are at least 8 or 9 hotels form every chain at that exit. Second night at the Doubletree in Gainesville. Reverse trip home, first night in Santee, SC at the Hampton Inn. Good Mexican restaurant (Armando"s). Next night in DC. Hilton Garden Inn in Arlington.


----------



## okw1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Stop at Dixie Crossroads in Titusville for rock shrimp and a yummy corn nugget free appetizer.


----------



## bankr63 (Apr 7, 2021)

AwayWeGo said:


> View attachment 34301​


And if you stop, be sure to get some of the Blenheim's Ginger Ale.  The hot stuff will blow your head off with the ginger heat.  Chill a couple as you finish your drive and have them with vodka at the end of the drive.

We are big fans of @KProuty's Route C along 81 and down 77.  Coming from Eastern Ontario we could slip over to I-95 sooner but prefer the 'trucker's route' along the Appalachians.  There is a lot less traffic and some really nice scenery.  We usually stop over one night on the way down, either Hazelton PA or Hagerstown MD.  We bring a fair bit of road food, so don't stop for a lot of meals along the way, and I don't think we've generally hit the same place twice.  We do some attractions if time permits; driving the Skyline Drive takes a bit of time but worth it, and Luray Caverns are a really neat attraction.


----------



## Armada (Apr 10, 2021)

In the south, our typical lunches include a quick stop for gas and then over to the local Publix for deli sandwiches.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 11, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I was a Hampton Inn roadie for a while in my work career, but really prefer a separate sleeping/living arrangement.  Once you've gotten accustomed to the 2BR timeshare arrangement, a hotel room for more than two people is tough.
> 
> I didn't know there was a Columbia in St. Augustine.  I've been to the one in Tampa a couple of times and it is an incredible experience.



There are 7 Columbia 1905 restaurants. 3 in Tampa, 1 in St Augustine, Celebration, Clearwater Beach, and Sarasota.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 11, 2021)

montygz said:


> Buc'ees opened in St. Augustine. It's quite the spectacle.



And gas is significantly cheaper as well. Just stopped at this location yesterday on the way home from base. Gas was $2.59 whereas most of the surrounding area is $2.75 to $2.82.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 11, 2021)

AnnaS said:


> We drive down 50% of the time.  Our first choice for overnight is Hampton Inn - second choice is Holiday Inn Express.  Our usual stops are in Santee, SC, Rocky Mount, NC, St. Augustine and Jacksonville.  Driving home last month, we were not too happy with the Hampton Inn in Rocky Mount, NC.  I could live with "needed some updating", but was not happy that it was not as clean as all the other hotels we have stayed in.  It's just hubby and I.
> 
> Meals, years ago, my husband was very sick after a meal at Olive Garden.  Since then, when we drive down, we bring fruit, we make sandwiches with chicken cutlets - stay better than cold cuts.  We are willing to try new places on the road but are always afraid.  Coming home, we know Cracker Barrel is a safe place to eat - and a quick bite at McDonalds.  Not sure about any other places off I95.  I would be willing to try places recommended
> 
> ...



Harry's in St Augustine is absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 11, 2021)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> I'm a sucker for any Exit that has a Zaxby's.  First one I visited was in Lumberton, NC about 10 years ago.  I95 is my least favorite road to drive on.



Palm Coast, FL, exit 289 but for the life of me (and most of the people in this town) I can't understand why anyone would go there. If our Zaxby's has more than 3 cars on property we think it's being robbed.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 11, 2021)

okw1 said:


> Stop at Dixie Crossroads in Titusville for rock shrimp and a yummy corn nugget free appetizer.



Dixie Crossroads used to be very good. As of late, it's been going downhill with teeny tiny rock shrimp being served.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 11, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Harry's in St Augustine is absolutely fantastic.



Thank you.  The more I think about our November trip, the more determined I am to stay a few nights in St. Augustine - on the way home.


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 11, 2021)

Please observe the speed limit in Emporia, VA it is off I-95 South; headed into the North Carolina  state line.

Speed trap capital in Virginia.


----------



## moonstone (Apr 11, 2021)

AnnaS said:


> Thank you.  The more I think about our November trip, the more determined I am to stay a few nights in St. Augustine - on the way home.



You wont regret it!  We have been vacationing in St Augustine for 44 years, starting off by camping. We bought our first timeshare there in 1982 and will be there the first week of Nov.  In 2010 we bought a condo in St Augustine Beach right by the pier, for our retirement. It is rented full time until we pay off the mortgage -hopefully later this year.  Make sure you walk along St George St and other streets in the 'old section' of St. Augustine and drive out to the beaches for a walk or drive on the very wide beach.

~Diane


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 11, 2021)

moonstone said:


> You wont regret it!  We have been vacationing in St Augustine for 44 years, starting off by camping. We bought our first timeshare there in 1982 and will be there the first week of Nov.  In 2010 we bought a condo in St Augustine Beach right by the pier, for our retirement. It is rented full time until we pay off the mortgage -hopefully later this year.  Make sure you walk along St George St and other streets in the 'old section' of St. Augustine and drive out to the beaches for a walk or drive on the very wide beach.
> 
> ~Diane



Thank you.  We have done quick overnight stops off I95 but have not visited since I was in high school


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 12, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Harry's in St Augustine is absolutely fantastic.



Harry's is a regional chain w-New Orleans cuisine...
Gainesville, Lakeland, Ocala, St. Augustine & Tallahassee.

Funny story about Harry's:
I once ordered $100 in gift cards. They sent 1 - $100 card.
I emailed them a complaint. They sent another 4 - $25 cards.
I asked the local manager to take back the $100 gift card.
He refused. "Take that up with corporate... in St. Augustine."
.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Apr 12, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> Harry's is a regional chain w-New Orleans cuisine...
> Gainesville, Lakeland, Ocala, St. Augustine & Tallahassee.
> 
> Funny story about Harry's:
> ...



Yes, they have 5 restaurants but I have only eaten at the St Augustine location which I do quite often being a Floridian.

Why did you complain about the $100 gift card? That is the norm when you get a $100 gift card from them. I like to take advantage of their get a $30 gift card free when purchasing a $100 gift card during their Christmas promotion.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 12, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> I do the trip from the DC area to Hilton Head often and have driven down to Orlando several times.  The problem with 95 is that after Richmond, there really isn't much in terms of metro areas until you get to Jacksonville or St. Augustine.  I wouldn't stay anywhere in NC other than Wilson.  There's really nothing in SC at all IMO.  I've stayed in Pooler and agree with your assessment.  What you get on these exit hotels is what you would think.  Rooms turn over every day, staff generally don't care because you are on your way the next day, etc.
> 
> My recommendation is to not worry so much if you have to drive 20 or so miles off of 95 for a place to stay.  That gets you Fayetteville in NC, Sumpter in SC, and Savannah in GA.  In the scheme of things it adds less than an hour to the trip each way.  It may be worth the trade off.


I stayed in Wilson , NC at a cute B and B...the name escapees me now but we liked the town as a stopover.  Going back we ended up in the Chesapeake  Bay area in Maryland... Havre de Grace. We usually pick a town that has some interest for a few hours before getting back on road. Another stop off was Petersburg,  VA.  We usually drove to Myrtle Beach area.


----------



## Brett (Apr 12, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> That place has cracked me up for about 30 years.  Gloriously cheesy.  Unfortunately probably more than a little bit racist, too.



Probably everyone stops at least once at South of the Border
Now I just pass by ----  and get cheaper gas, food and fireworks at the next several exits


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 12, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Why did you complain about the $100 gift card?



Sorry, I wasn't clear about what happened...
1. I ordered 4 - $25 gift cards from their website. (The $30 bonus was nice.)
2. But what they sent me was one $100 GC (it cannot go into 4 envelopes).
3. I wrote them: "Folks, I wanted 4 - $25 cards, not 1 - $100. What shall I do?"
4. They mailed me 4 - $25 cards. I now had $230 in GC's, for which I paid $100.
5. I tried to return the unearned $100 card at nearby restaurant, but no dice.

If anyone from Harry's asked me to return the $100 GC back, I would've done so.
.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Dec 31, 2021)

A little bump as we head into snowbird season.  

We just drove down this week and the traffic was somehow worse than last year.  A total of 16.5 hours from Baltimore to Orlando over two days (should be 13.5 or so).  We had a couple of maps detours (once around Lumberton, and the other around the middle of nowehere SC), the longest one almost took us to Beaufort.  I'm convinced the Carolinas put zero money into I-95...I'd hate to live there and depend on driving on it for a living.

Against our previous judgement, we stayed again at the Residence Inn in Florence and it was better than last time - my wife got her first suite night upgrade to a 2 bedroom (for the two of us LOL).  Had another lunch at Barley & Burgers and St. Mary's Seafood in St. Augustine.

Finally here for three weeks or so and the weather's in the mid 80s - almost record highs for central Florida.  And COVID still doesn't exist in Florida.  ;-)

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 31, 2021)

Brett said:


> Probably everyone stops at least once at South of the Border
> Now I just pass by ----  and get cheaper gas, food and fireworks at the next several exits


I must agree with Brett, South of Border is a total waste of time. Restrooms needs to be Covid clean from the top of the ceiling to every inch of the restroom . Drive to the next exit and you can buy cheaper gas, food and fireworks. IMHO


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 31, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> A little bump as we head into snowbird season.
> 
> We just drove down this week and the traffic was somehow worse than last year.  A total of 16.5 hours from Baltimore to Orlando over two days (should be 13.5 or so).  We had a couple of maps detours (once around Lumberton, and the other around the middle of nowehere SC), the longest one almost took us to Beaufort.  I'm convinced the Carolinas put zero money into I-95...I'd hate to live there and depend on driving on it for a living.
> 
> ...


jmhpsu93, please enjoy your three weeks in the sunshine state of Florida.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 1, 2022)

jmhpsu93 said:


> That place has cracked me up for about 30 years.  Gloriously cheesy.  Unfortunately probably more than a little bit racist, too.


Over the last few months, South Of The Border has worked to get rid of the "racist" signs. It's still open, but I would not be surprised if it closes at some point. The parking lot - except gas station - is always empty. No one is in the tower or motel, no one is using the mini golf. At least they maintain the exteriors.

TS


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jan 1, 2022)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Over the last few months, South Of The Border has worked to get rid of the "racist" signs. It's still open, but I would not be surprised if it closes at some point. The parking lot - except gas station - is always empty. No one is in the tower or motel, no one is using the mini golf. At least they maintain the exteriors.
> 
> TS


Yeah, I noticed the lack of billboards on 95...much fewer than in the past.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 1, 2022)

And those that are up have less Mexican cheesy sayings.

TS


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 2, 2022)

In Virginia we are in the midst of a big expansion on 95 complete with new on and off ramps and flyovers.  Currently heading south the lane splits into five lanes with three going through and two for local exits.  It creates a horrific backup as the five lanes revert to three south of Fredericksburg.  If you are coming from points north, just take route 301 in Maryland and get back on 95 at the Bowling Green exit.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 2, 2022)

jmhpsu93 said:


> That place has cracked me up for about 30 years.  Gloriously cheesy.  Unfortunately probably more than a little bit racist, too.


Keep yelling, kids.  They'll stop.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Armada (Jan 3, 2022)

I have always been a fan of the Monte Cristo sandwiches at Bennigan's. One of the few remaining Bennigan's is in Melbourne, FL about 1/2 mile east of I-95.


----------



## amycurl (Jan 3, 2022)

Having just made this trip in the past week, I would have liked to have seen this thread about a week ago, LOL! Maybe this could be made a sticky, and updated by folks--kind of like Marty's HHI restaurant thread? i don't know who the mod of this forum is, so I'm just going to tag @DeniseM and see if she'll pass it to the right person. 



> And COVID still doesn't exist in Florida. ;-)


Except that we just got back late Saturday night (about 12 hours exactly,) and my spouse tested positive tonight (myself and DD tested negative.) So, yeah, definitely picked it up in FL. Be safe down there!


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Jan 4, 2022)

Glad we weren't making this trip yesterday.  Virginia got hammered with a snowstorm, causing major road closures, accidents, power outages, etc.  People were stranded overnight in their cars both directions on 95 south of DC.  

Meanwhile in Orlando it was only in the 60s yesterday and windy - brrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 4, 2022)

Like the first part, great idea! 

Yikes, your edit! Hope he'll be okay and that you and your daughter stay healthy!



amycurl said:


> Having just made this trip in the past week, I would have liked to have seen this thread about a week ago, LOL! Maybe this could be made a sticky, and updated by folks--kind of like Marty's HHI restaurant thread? i don't know who the mod of this forum is, so I'm just going to tag @DeniseM and see if she'll pass it to the right person.
> 
> Except that we just got back late Saturday night (about 12 hours exactly,) and my spouse tested positive tonight (myself and DD tested negative.) So, yeah, definitely picked it up in FL. Be safe down there!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 4, 2022)

For a decent cheap sleep, recently we've liked Best Western Plus in Brunswick GA, been 2x now. And we like the restaurant across the street for take-out, Toucan's Ale House, 2x now also, good burgers and salads; we forgot to use the 10% discount they mention at the hotel desk for showing your room key, but they do. There's a cluster of other hotels at the same exit if you want to upgrade your room a bit.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 4, 2022)

Armada said:


> I have always been a fan of the Monte Cristo sandwiches at Bennigan's. One of the few remaining Bennigan's is in Melbourne, FL about 1/2 mile east of I-95.


All our Bennigan's closed in Tidewater VA area... They served some good meals & drinks back in the day.


----------



## Kcard (Jan 5, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Please observe the speed limit in Emporia, VA it is off I-95 South; headed into the North Carolina  state line.
> 
> Speed trap capital in Virginia.


You can say that again lol


----------



## Brett (Jan 11, 2022)

Kcard said:


> You can say that again lol



Emporia is a notorious speed trap, especially on US 58 exiting to I95


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2022)

Brett said:


> Emporia is a notorious speed trap, especially on US 58 exiting to I95


Right your driving speed will drop from 65mph to 55 or 45mph. Smokie the Bear will be waiting down the hill for speeders. I'm not LOL.


----------



## legalfee (Jan 12, 2022)

Going from Columbia to Florida we avoid 95 through SC. We take 321 to Hardeeville and avoid the two lane bumper to bumper SC traffic. For lunch stop at Bobops in Estill, SC. Inside a Marathon gas station but unbelievable home cooked food.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Feb 28, 2022)

We drove down again over the weekend for about six weeks with a flight home in the middle for a wedding.  We tried something a little different this time - we were wheels rolling at 6 AM on a Saturday which took all of the DC/Virginia drama out and got us into NC before 10 AM.  We also decided to push straight through with just gas stops and McD's drive through.

We extended our first day push all the way to Brunswick, then took a little (15 min) detour to the coast to the little gem of Jekyll Island, which is like a little baby Hilton Head before being fully developed.  The Residence Inn is one of the two or three nicest I've ever stayted, right on the beach, full restaurant/bar.  Only a Category 4 as of now, too.  The weather was beautiful for late February, too, but really foggy in the morning.  I HIGHLY recommend this location and there's also a Westin if you want to get your fancy on.  

We got up Sunday morning and were in Orlando (just over 3 hours) by 11 AM.

Over the 13.5 hours of driving we hit about 5 minutes of traffic near Hardeeville (of course in SC...LOL) so the best experience we've had.  Northbound was horrible - we saw about a half dozen accidents that had at least 3- 5 mile backups.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 28, 2022)

*Buckee's*
We are !-77 drivers who only take I-95 south off of I-26, but on our recent return from Cape Canaveral noticed a Buckee's between there and the GA border off I-95. We were just introduced to that chain visiting our son in B-ham area.
Clean, clean restrooms and a variety of to-go food make it a perfect pit stop!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 28, 2022)

beejaybeeohio said:


> *Buckee's*
> We are !-77 drivers who only take I-95 south off of I-26, but on our recent return from Cape Canaveral noticed a Buckee's between there and the GA border off I-95. We were just introduced to that chain visiting our son in B-ham area.
> Clean, clean restrooms and a variety of to-go food make it a perfect pit stop!


I agree. Their gas is cheaper than most places too. There is in fact two between Cape Canaveral and the GA border. One at Daytona and another at St Augustine. The one in St Augustine seems to be bigger. They are almost a tourist destination in and of itself.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Feb 28, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> I agree. Their gas is cheaper than most places too. There is in fact two between Cape Canaveral and the GA border. One at Daytona and another at St Augustine. The one in St Augustine seems to be bigger. They are almost a tourist destination in and of itself.



They're building another one in Florence, SC.  By the looks of it I would assume it be opening pretty soon.


----------



## 2rebecca (Mar 2, 2022)

jmhpsu93 said:


> We drove down again over the weekend for about six weeks with a flight home in the middle for a wedding.  We tried something a little different this time - we were wheels rolling at 6 AM on a Saturday which took all of the DC/Virginia drama out and got us into NC before 10 AM.  We also decided to push straight through with just gas stops and McD's drive through.
> 
> We extended our first day push all the way to Brunswick, then took a little (15 min) detour to the coast to the little gem of Jekyll Island, which is like a little baby Hilton Head before being fully developed.  The Residence Inn is one of the two or three nicest I've ever stayted, right on the beach, full restaurant/bar.  Only a Category 4 as of now, too.  The weather was beautiful for late February, too, but really foggy in the morning.  I HIGHLY recommend this location and there's also a Westin if you want to get your fancy on.
> 
> ...


Have you ever considered taking the Autotrain?  You have the convenience of your own car in FL, but you don't have to drive it there.  We did that once when my FIL was ill and we had to travel with 3 kids under the age of 4.  We upgraded to the private bedroom since we had the little kids, but wouldn't have bothered if it were just us.  It wasn't the best night's sleep, but it was a vacation in itself for the kids...fun train ride; dinner on the train; watch them load/unload the cars!  Plus, it sure beats I-95 traffic for mom & dad!


----------



## JudyH (Mar 2, 2022)

We stay at the airport crown plaza hotel in Jacksonville at eat at the Green Papaya for the best Thai food ever. Also at the Hampton Inn in Santee SC and eat at the Captains Quarters although we found good Thai food nearby there also.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 2, 2022)

We are on our way to Florida.  Stopped again at the Hampton Inn in Santee.  Clean, looks updated, front desk asked us if we wanted bottled water.  Coffee, hot chocolate, tea and cookies at 6pm. Always happy with this stop.

(Some traffic in VA - 4 lanes merging into two before the loop but so far, all good).


----------



## Brett (Mar 3, 2022)

AnnaS said:


> We are on our way to Florida.  Stopped again at the Hampton Inn in Santee.  Clean, looks updated, front desk asked us if we wanted bottled water.  Coffee, hot chocolate, tea and cookies at 6pm. Always happy with this stop.
> 
> (Some traffic in VA - 4 lanes merging into two before the loop but so far, all good).



it's next to the Fairfield Marriott in Santee - a waypoint for me leaving Southern Florida


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 4, 2022)

2rebecca said:


> Have you ever considered taking the Autotrain?  You have the convenience of your own car in FL, but you don't have to drive it there.  We did that once when my FIL was ill and we had to travel with 3 kids under the age of 4.  We upgraded to the private bedroom since we had the little kids, but wouldn't have bothered if it were just us.  It wasn't the best night's sleep, but it was a vacation in itself for the kids...fun train ride; dinner on the train; watch them load/unload the cars!  Plus, it sure beats I-95 traffic for mom & dad!


I'm a big fan of trains - I grew up in Wilmington DE and the only way I traveled to other cities when I was young was that way - but I'd rather be tired from driving and getting a tolerable night's sleep in a RI than a bunk that's two inches smaller than my height, or worse a train seat.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 16, 2022)

AnnaS said:


> We are on our way to Florida.  Stopped again at the Hampton Inn in Santee.  Clean, looks updated, front desk asked us if we wanted bottled water.  Coffee, hot chocolate, tea and cookies at 6pm. Always happy with this stop.
> 
> (Some traffic in VA - 4 lanes merging into two before the loop but so far, all good).



I'm curious about the location of "the loop" and the place where four lanes merge to two.  Sounds like just before the Capital Beltway where I-95 splits -- one side going to the inner loop (clockwise) and one going to the outer loop (counter-clockwise).  If that's the place, it's in Maryland, not Virginia.  Virginia has its own bottleneck -- the notorious "mixing bowl" at the Springfield interchange just south of the Capital Beltway.

Regardless, getting through or around Washington, DC is an ordeal no matter the direction of travel.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 16, 2022)

jmhpsu93 said:


> I'm a big fan of trains - I grew up in Wilmington DE and the only way I traveled to other cities when I was young was that way - but I'd rather be tired from driving and getting a tolerable night's sleep in a RI than a bunk that's two inches smaller than my height, or worse a train seat.



My wife dislikes the side-to-side motion on the train.  I like the train because if I nod off, I don't end up in a ditch or a field.


----------



## erm (Mar 26, 2022)

A great resource I use for the New England to Florida drive is the I-Exit app!  It’s invaluable for checking gas prices, how far it is to the next rest stop, and which restaurants and motels are at each exit. My WAZE app is great for directing me around any traffic tie ups. Love this thread and hope folks will continue with their tips.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Apr 12, 2022)

We drove back from Florida to Maryland this past weekend, this time taking a more westerly route I-75/85/95.  Will never do that again.  Almost nine hours to Atlanta from Orlando on Friday (should have been 6.5), then some backups on Saturday on 85 through the Carolinas where SC has decided to construction on 30 miles of highway all at once.  We overnighted at a Residence Inn Midtown in Atlanta which was really cool and then again in Durham/RTP (another great location).


----------



## Davidr (May 6, 2022)

bogey21 said:


> For about 15 years (traveling alone) Motel6 was always my choice.  Most of the time I was able to stay at one of the newer ones.  When I ended up with one in a bad neighborhood  I put a chair under the door knob and slept with my gun on the pillow.  My rationale was why waste money as all I was going to do was sleep, shower and shave and move on...
> 
> George


I worry less about someone trying to break in to my room and more about someone breaking into my minivan and stealing my stuff.  I time we stayed in a less desirable place in MD and we ended up bringing all our stuff into the hotel room.  It took 3 trips with the luggage cart.  Now I look for better neighborhoods.


----------



## mbh (May 10, 2022)

Just did our annual trip from Naples back to NYC. First night, the usual stop at the Hampton Inn in Santee and dinner at Captains Quarters. Both the hotel and restaurant were more crowded than last year at the same time. The Hampton has been recently remodeled and has great staff. Had to wait 45 minutes for  table at Captains Quarters but had a drink outside while waiting ($3 for a beer is a great price for us NYC people) and the food is excellent. Next night in Arlington Virginia at the Hyatt Place. Dinner at our daughter's house. Two accidents between Naples and Santee cost us about an hour (one on I-75 and the other on I-95) and the Richmond to DC stretch had the usual slowdowns. Surprisingly, the Arlington to NYC part had no major slowdowns.


----------



## dago (May 10, 2022)

Big Matt said:


> I do the trip from the DC area to Hilton Head often and have driven down to Orlando several times.  The problem with 95 is that after Richmond, there really isn't much in terms of metro areas until you get to Jacksonville or St. Augustine.  I wouldn't stay anywhere in NC other than Wilson.  There's really nothing in SC at all IMO.  I've stayed in Pooler and agree with your assessment.  What you get on these exit hotels is what you would think.  Rooms turn over every day, staff generally don't care because you are on your way the next day, etc.
> 
> My recommendation is to not worry so much if you have to drive 20 or so miles off of 95 for a place to stay.  That gets you Fayetteville in NC, Sumpter in SC, and Savannah in GA.  In the scheme of things it adds less than an hour to the trip each way.  It may be worth the trade off.


YEA and North of DC it's a traffic nightmare. I did the drive from MA to DC and south many times years ago


----------



## dago (May 10, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> I must agree with Brett, South of Border is a total waste of time. Restrooms needs to be Covid clean from the top of the ceiling to every inch of the restroom . Drive to the next exit and you can buy cheaper gas, food and fireworks. IMHO


South of the Border big tourist trap.


----------



## dago (May 10, 2022)

beejaybeeohio said:


> *Buckee's*
> We are !-77 drivers who only take I-95 south off of I-26, but on our recent return from Cape Canaveral noticed a Buckee's between there and the GA border off I-95. We were just introduced to that chain visiting our son in B-ham area.
> Clean, clean restrooms and a variety of to-go food make it a perfect pit stop!


I77 is a better way to go from the midwest, but driving thru WVA in the winter on I77 can be a challenge


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2022)

dago said:


> I77 is a better way to go from the midwest, but driving thru WVA in the winter on I77 can be a challenge


We took the I64/I77 drive once from Ohio down to Florida. It took only one time, never again. Far too hilly and mountainous. The drive down 75 is much smoother with only one real big climb over Jellico.


----------



## dago (May 10, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> We took the I64/I77 drive once from Ohio down to Florida. It took only one time, never again. Far too hilly and mountainous. The drive down 75 is much smoother with only one real big climb over Jellico.


Except for the Atlanta area (horrendous traffic) I 75 is the way to go


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2022)

dago said:


> Except for the Atlanta area (horrendous traffic) I 75 is the way to go


Yeah, Atlanta can be bad, but we also learned not to take any bypass around it. Just go straight through.


----------



## dago (May 10, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Yeah, Atlanta can be bad, but we also learned not to take any bypass around it. Just go straight through.


Yeah some time those bypasses aren't the best choice. Whenever I am going from Northeast Ohio down to Kentucky I rarely if ever take the loops around Columbus and Cincinnati and just stay on I71 the entire way.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2022)

dago said:


> Yeah some time those bypasses aren't the best choice. Whenever I am going from Northeast Ohio down to Kentucky I rarely if ever take the loops around Columbus and Cincinnati and just stay on I71 the entire way.


For some reason we always thought we should avoid driving through the downtown core. Then when you are there, you realize not many other people are there either. Best to go through on a weekend if possible.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 11, 2022)

dago said:


> I77 is a better way to go from the midwest, but driving thru WVA in the winter on I77 can be a challenge





dioxide45 said:


> We took the I64/I77 drive once from Ohio down to Florida. It took only one time, never again. Far too hilly and mountainous. The drive down 75 is much smoother with only one real big climb over Jellico.



Agree about the hills on the WVA turnpike part of I-77! And the tolls equate to @$16, though with EZPass don't keep exact track.
Back in the day, girlfriends and I would often spend a week at a condo on HHI, leaving Ohio late at night and reaching that part of I-77 in the wee hours. At that time, there were tunnels on that stretch of the highway; you can still see the entrance to one as you travel northbound.
I did end up driving that mountainous section in January because DH was sound asleep and I didn't want to wake him to take the wheel for that part of the journey. With light traffic and most vehicles obey the posted speed limit it was not as stressful as usual, when even as a passenger I am white-knuckled!


----------



## dago (May 11, 2022)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Agree about the hills on the WVA turnpike part of I-77! And the tolls equate to @$16, though with EZPass don't keep exact track.
> Back in the day, girlfriends and I would often spend a week at a condo on HHI, leaving Ohio late at night and reaching that part of I-77 in the wee hours. At that time, there were tunnels on that stretch of the highway; you can still see the entrance to one as you travel northbound.
> I did end up driving that mountainous section in January because DH was sound asleep and I didn't want to wake him to take the wheel for that part of the journey. With light traffic and most vehicles obey the posted speed limit it was not as stressful as usual, when even as a passenger I am white-knuckled!


Talk about white-knuckled. Ever drive the road to the peak of Mt Killington in Vermont. Coming down is an adventure. Gravel road with no guard rails. That was 40 years ago. Road may be better now.  I was OKAY but DW was an emotional wreck. As a passenger it seems worse than it really is. Had to ride the brake all the way down. By the time I got to the bottom brakes were smoking.  Cars now a days are built better, so my ride down from MT Rose in Nevada and Beartooth HWY was much less stressful.  LOL  
UPDATE - Haven't been on I77 in years. I thought the tunnels were still there.


----------



## moonstone (May 11, 2022)

dago said:


> UPDATE - Haven't been on I77 in years. I thought the tunnels were still there.



Yes, there are 2 tunnels, one near Wytheville, VA (Big Walker Mountain) and the other at Bluefield, WV called East River Mountain Tunnel.  When our kids were little going through those tunnels were the highlights of our annual drive to Florida for them and we had strict instructions that if any of them had fallen asleep we were to wake them up before going through the tunnel.  We love the scenery from the high elevations on I-77 and luckily in the over 45 yrs of driving it we have not encountered any poor road conditions due to ice or snow. 


~Diane


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 11, 2022)

dago said:


> Talk about white-knuckled. Ever drive the road to the peak of Mt Killington in Vermont. Coming down is an adventure. Gravel road with no guard rails. That was 40 years ago. Road may be better now.  I was OKAY but DW was an emotional wreck. As a passenger it seems worse than it really is. Had to ride the brake all the way down. By the time I got to the bottom brakes were smoking.  Cars now a days are built better, so my ride down from MT Rose in Nevada and Beartooth HWY was much less stressful.  LOL
> UPDATE - Haven't been on I77 in years. I thought the tunnels were still there.



We have been to Killington but reached the peak via a ski lift! We did drive in NV by Mt. Rose, but never did travel the Beartooth. You might want to take the toll road to Mt. Washington NH. We had to stop our minivan to let my friend out on our way up because she had a panic attack looking at the dropoff. It took a lot of persuasion to get her back in the vehicle on our way down. Conversely, she did fine scrambling down the ladder trail at Acadia the following week, but I was the one too paralyzed to attempt it!



moonstone said:


> Yes, there are 2 tunnels, one near Wytheville, VA (Big Walker Mountain) and the other at Bluefield, WV called East River Mountain Tunnel.  When our kids were little going through those tunnels were the highlights of our annual drive to Florida for them and we had strict instructions that if any of them had fallen asleep we were to wake them up before going through the tunnel.  We love the scenery from the high elevations on I-77 and luckily in the over 45 yrs of driving it we have not encountered any poor road conditions due to ice or snow.
> ~Diane



Those tunnels still exist and are two lanes in each direction and not scary to drive. The older ones were wholly in WV with one lane southbound and one northbound in the same narrow tunnel. The Pennsylvania Turnpike had many of those tiny tunnels: Alleghany, Tuscarora, Kittatinny and Blue Mountain that have hopefully been redone with two lanes going east and two lanes heading west.


----------



## CanuckTravlr (May 11, 2022)

We normally head to the south-east of the US via Erie, PA and down I-79 and US19 to Beckley, WV and then connect with I-77 south.  I love driving through the Appalachians from Beckley to the Virginia/NC border.  Great vistas and the roads are in good shape.  I have no problem with the tunnels and the downhill slopes are not the worst we have experienced.  They are relatively easy to drive, IMO, in good weather.

We keep an eye on the weather before we leave Toronto and are prepared to adjust our leaving date, or to sit tight en route if necessary, if the weather will be unusually bad.  Most of the time we have been lucky and the weather has been fine.  One time we ran into a sudden blizzard as we hit US19 and it was bad, with blowing snow and poor visibility all the way to Beckley, where we decided to stop for the night.

We have also done the Beartooth Pass on our way from Yellowstone to Billings, MT.  It was in August, in temperatures of 110 F, so no snow issues.  Glad we did it from west to east.  Going up the multiple hairpin turns on the way up was fun, but taxed the AC in the car.  Glad I wasn't doing it in one of the RVs we passed!  The downhill segment was steep and continuous, but good wide highway.  It did tax the brakes, though!  The route and scenery are amazing, but it took much longer than we predicted (pre-Google Maps days)!  Glad we did it.


----------



## dago (May 11, 2022)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We have been to Killington but reached the peak via a ski lift! We did drive in NV by Mt. Rose, but never did travel the Beartooth. You might want to take the toll road to Mt. Washington NH. We had to stop our minivan to let my friend out on our way up because she had a panic attack looking at the dropoff. It took a lot of persuasion to get her back in the vehicle on our way down. Conversely, she did fine scrambling down the ladder trail at Acadia the following week, but I was the one too paralyzed to attempt it!
> 
> 
> 
> Those tunnels still exist and are two lanes in each direction and not scary to drive. The older ones were wholly in WV with one lane southbound and one northbound in the same narrow tunnel. The Pennsylvania Turnpike had many of those tiny tunnels: Alleghany, Tuscarora, Kittatinny and Blue Mountain that have hopefully been redone with two lanes going east and two lanes heading west.


The tunnels really scare me. The mountain roads at high altitude with all the switchbacks and stuff is an adrenalin rush for me. Tunnels are a different story. When I lived in MA I dreaded driving to Logan airport. You have to go through a tunnel to get there and I hated it. For some reason I felt cramped in there and I always worried about being stuck in there because of an accident or a breakdown and the heavy traffic. I must be claustrophobic. I was a basket case when I went to the gateway arch in St Louis. I couldn't wait to get out of that small confined space with hundreds of people in there and no way out of there. Tough place to observe social distancing lol.  I guess that's why I rarely get on an airplane.


----------



## dago (May 11, 2022)

CanuckTravlr said:


> We normally head to the south-east of the US via Erie, PA and down I-79 and US19 to Beckley, WV and then connect with I-77 south.  I love driving through the Appalachians from Beckley to the Virginia/NC border.  Great vistas and the roads are in good shape.  I have no problem with the tunnels and the downhill slopes are not the worst we have experienced.  They are relatively easy to drive, IMO, in good weather.
> 
> We keep an eye on the weather before we leave Toronto and are prepared to adjust our leaving date, or to sit tight en route if necessary, if the weather will be unusually bad.  Most of the time we have been lucky and the weather has been fine.  One time we ran into a sudden blizzard as we hit US19 and it was bad, with blowing snow and poor visibility all the way to Beckley, where we decided to stop for the night.
> 
> We have also done the Beartooth Pass on our way from Yellowstone to Billings, MT.  It was in August, in temperatures of 110 F, so no snow issues.  Glad we did it from west to east.  Going up the multiple hairpin turns on the way up was fun, but taxed the AC in the car.  Glad I wasn't doing it in one of the RVs we passed!  The downhill segment was steep and continuous, but good wide highway.  It did tax the brakes, though!  The route and scenery are amazing, but it took much longer than we predicted (pre-Google Maps days)!  Glad we did it.


I did Beartooth East to West from Red Lodge in Sep. Temps in the 80's but when we got to Beartooth pass at >10000 feet the temp was in the 60's. It's a great ride. Beautiful scenery and exhilarating.


----------



## rjwehr (May 12, 2022)

Unfortunately, I often can't stop my inner Clark Griswold when planning a trip. I use the Roadside America website (https://www.roadsideamerica.com/location/) to find the most unusual roadside attractions along the route.  Things like the World's Largest Wooden Rocking Chair (Gulfport, MS) or a giant metal statue commemorating the Frog Capital of the World (Rayne, LA).  It breaks up the trip and the kids never know where we're going to stop next for a photo op.  However, I think I may have taken it too far on the trip home when my 5-year-old daughter refused to get out of the car for a picture with a bikini-wearing elephant in Cookeville, TN.  She then declared: "DAD, IT'S A WASTE OF TIME!"

Ah, Good times.


----------

